# NEW LITTER - 13 babies



## mouselover2011 (Mar 23, 2011)

my other doe had a litter of 13 babies on 21st april so they are 3/4 days old in these pics  the mum is very happy to let me handle the babies. 

Mum when she was heavily pregnant.









Newborn 13 babies









4 days old


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow that's a lot of babies! What was the dad?


----------



## mouselover2011 (Mar 23, 2011)

the dad is a black and white broken marked  semi long haired  very fluffy boy hehe.


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Ah yes, they look like they're all gonna look like mom and dad. Do you plan on culling the litter down?


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, babes-Congrats!


----------



## mouselover2011 (Mar 23, 2011)

hehe they are gettin big n chunky now  
iv not culled the litter down but iv taken 3 of the smaller ones out and fostered them onto my other doe and they are now very chunky and healthy  x


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

In the 4 day old picture, I see at least two banded babies. That would make the father either a banded or a broken banded.


----------



## mouselover2011 (Mar 23, 2011)

hehe thanks  they have changed alot now  my older litter are at thhe popcorn stage lol. but iv fell in love with 2 of the boys  a black eyed white and a broken black tan  they seem to have skipped the popcorn stage but that may be due to me constantly holdin them lol  x


----------

